# Favorite Shots of 2014



## wvdawg

Hey everyone - Jason F. asked me to kick off this post for him, as it has become a Photography Forum Tradition every year since 2008.  This is not a competition, but a chance for everyone to look back at their photos from this past year and share the ones that are their favorites.  DSLRs, point and shoots, any camera goes!  Only a few simple rules: 
1. Maximum of five photos per member, but fewer are acceptable as well; 
2. Photos selected should be from 2014;  
3. Photos did not have to be previously posted in this forum to be included;  newcomers and forum regulars are encouraged to share;
4.  You may post all 5 in a single post or spread them over several posts so long as you do not exceed the maximum number.

Let's start reviewing those memories and sharing your favorite shots in this thread.  I am looking forward to seeing your favorites from 2014!  Who will get us started?

Dennis

Here is the link to past year's favorites in case you want to look back:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783308


----------



## rip18

Oh man...  I haven't even thought about this yet.  I reckon I'll get to digging...


----------



## rip18

I was hoping somebody else would share their favorite 5 shots from 2014 first, but I've got mine ready, so here goes...

It was pretty easy to sort it down to my favorite 49 shots from 2014, but getting to just 5 was hard...  In the top 10, I had one scenic, one frog, one deer, two flowers and 5 birds.  In the top 5, I ended up with 4 birds and a flower...  It looks like I have shared 4 of my favorite 5 on here already...


The flower is a huckleberry that I shot one morning while I was waiting on a landowner to meet me at his gate.  He was running late, so I dug out my camera while I was waiting.  I noticed the light was really nice on the huckleberry blossom and that I could get a clean background.  I used my fill flash positioned a little below & behind the blossoms to give them a little glow & define their edges.

Huckleberry EXIF - Nikon D3, 105 mm, f/11, 1/125th second, ISO 200, tripod, fill flash below & behind, slight crop.



The two wood duck shots were taken less than 50 yards apart, but were taken 6 months apart.  The adult was taken in January and the young drake was taken in July.

Adult Woodie EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/7.1, 1/250th second, ISO 360, tripod, overcast & foggy conditions, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.

Young Woodie EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 400 mm (600 mm equivalent with the crop factor), f/5.6, 1/320th second, ISO 200, existing light, handheld (but laying prone on the bank with the lens on a big tree root), slight crop. 



The chuck-wills widow was a real treat to shoot & get a decent capture.  Here's a chuck-will's widow from early May. This beauty cranked up calling as the sun was going down. I later realized that it was calling from a fence post nearby and went to see if I could get a better look. It allowed me to approach within "photographable" distance, so I went to the truck and dug my gear out and began to try to get a shot.

I got a few shots, but it was facing the "wrong" way and a little too far away. I also realized as it flew around that it had a few favorite perches. So, I set up on the favorite perch closest to a security light (but it was still DARK - this was taken at 9:28 PM). After a short wait, I saw it leave the post it was on and come fluttering in to the post that I was set up on. 

I was auto-focused on the post, and then attempted to fine-tune (using auto-focus) on the bird's head (I used an LED headlamp to give me enough light to auto-focus on the post). Unfortunately, with the lack of light & movement of the bird, I completely lost focus.

I was able to refocus on the post, then adjust manually, and get a shot or three... It was re-adjusting position on the post (as it did on other posts when I was NOT taking pictures) and flapping his wings when I just happened to depress the shutter for this one.

Even with the flash as far away from the lens as I could get it and still be on the bracket, there was horrendous red-eye reflection. I think that if I'd had somebody to hold the flash a few feet away from me, I might could have gotten this image without having to digitally remove the red-eye.

Chuck-will's Widow EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/5.6, 1/250th second, ISO 1600, tripod, flash as main light on flash bracket, full frame (no cropping), digital red-eye reduction. 


The male painted bunting wintered in my backyard for the last 2 years, but I haven't seen him this winter (yet).

Painted Bunting EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/6.3, 1/250th second, ISO 1000, tripod, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome selections Rip!  Thanks for getting us started!  I couldn't begin to pick a favorite from those incredible shots!


----------



## wvdawg

*Rip is a tough act to follow!*

I realized I kind of slacked off in 2014 and didn't have quite as many shots to review, but here goes:

#1 - Frio River from my spring turkey hunt in Texas where I completed my Grand Slam. 


#2 - Woodpecker that came around to feed in the winter.


#3 - My little guys enjoying Jake's birthday present in early summer. 


#4 - This little tree frog hung out on the front porch light for several weeks.  I turned him loose in the back yard and he was right back out front that same evening sitting on the porch light again! 


#5 - Thanksgiving snow from my mom's house in WV.


----------



## carver

Really nice shots guys,I'll see what I can find


----------



## carver

Ok, here's a few I liked
#1 is from the Ijams Nature center,Knoxville,Tenn.



#2 Is from my trip to Alaska



#3 is also from Alaska



#4 Old mine car tracks  Knoxville,Tenn.



#5 Skagway,Alaska


----------



## wvdawg

You had a real good year Jerry!  Excellent shots!


----------



## carver

Thanks Dennis,Hard to not get a good shot in Alaska


----------



## cre8foru

Man these are all awesome! Guess I'll look for my favs.


----------



## cre8foru

Ok... Here are my favs.... I think. 
First.... a new one I haven't posted.


Buck Posing by cre8foru2009, on Flickr

A  rare sight in Georgia... A Short-eared Owl. Awesome to watch.


Short-eared Owl by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Solitude by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Northern Watersnake(Midland Watersnake) by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Red-Tailed Hawk by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg

Beautiful selections cre8foru - you have had a spectacular year too!  Thanks for sharing regularly!


----------



## carver

Man,I love seeing everyones awesome shots, lets see some more


----------



## Crickett

Awesome shots y'all! 

Dennis thanks for starting this. I'll dig thru my files 1 day next week & see what I got.


----------



## Sea dawg1978

I have been in a lull until here recently still i wish i could contribute, but great photography from all..


----------



## wvdawg

Sea dawg1978 said:


> I have been in a lull until here recently still i wish i could contribute, but great photography from all..



We have all enjoyed your recent contributions, so pick out a few and add them here!  Always enjoy looking back on past years and would love to have your shots included.
Dennis


----------



## wvdawg

Crickett said:


> Awesome shots y'all!
> 
> Dennis thanks for starting this. I'll dig thru my files 1 day next week & see what I got.



Looking forward to your picks Christy!
Dennis


----------



## rip18

I can't wait to see some of the other shots that'll be posted, but I'm really enjoying the ones above!

wvdawg - I like all of those you chose, especially the Frio River shot, but the kids in the buddy is tops!

carver - Again, all good ones!  That 2nd Alaska shot is killer!

cre8foru - Man!  Not a bad shot amongst them, but that new deer shot is tops!


Again, I'm looking forward to more shared shots with "new" folks welcome!  The shots don't have to be perfect or taken with a high end camera, they just have to mean something to you.  Bring 'em on!


----------



## Crickett

*My 5 in no particular order....*

#1


https://flic.kr/p/ptoksq https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/

#2


https://flic.kr/p/p6AS65 https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/

#3


https://flic.kr/p/ozgiHS https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/

#4


https://flic.kr/p/kr6Vra https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/

#5


https://flic.kr/p/kr6jaR https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/


----------



## wvdawg

I love them all Christy!  Beautiful shots.  Somehow I knew there would be pix of chix!


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> I love them all Christy!  Beautiful shots.  Somehow I knew there would be pix of chix!



Thx Dennis! I had a hard time choosing which chick pics to post. I have so many!


----------



## cre8foru

Crickett said:


> #1
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ptoksq https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/p6AS65 https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ozgiHS https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/kr6Vra https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/kr6jaR https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/



These are great. Really like the Black and White shot.


----------



## cre8foru

carver said:


> Ok, here's a few I liked
> #1 is from the Ijams Nature center,Knoxville,Tenn.
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Is from my trip to Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is also from Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> #4 Old mine car tracks  Knoxville,Tenn.
> 
> 
> 
> #5 Skagway,Alaska



Beautiful. Very Ansel Adams like with the black and white landscapes.


----------



## cre8foru

wvdawg said:


> I realized I kind of slacked off in 2014 and didn't have quite as many shots to review, but here goes:
> 
> #1 - Frio River from my spring turkey hunt in Texas where I completed my Grand Slam.
> View attachment 818001
> 
> #2 - Woodpecker that came around to feed in the winter.
> View attachment 818002
> 
> #3 - My little guys enjoying Jake's birthday present in early summer.
> View attachment 818003
> 
> #4 - This little tree frog hung out on the front porch light for several weeks.  I turned him loose in the back yard and he was right back out front that same evening sitting on the porch light again!
> View attachment 818004
> 
> #5 - Thanksgiving snow from my mom's house in WV.
> View attachment 818005



Love that last WV snowscape.


----------



## cre8foru

rip18 said:


> I was hoping somebody else would share their favorite 5 shots from 2014 first, but I've got mine ready, so here goes...
> 
> It was pretty easy to sort it down to my favorite 49 shots from 2014, but getting to just 5 was hard...  In the top 10, I had one scenic, one frog, one deer, two flowers and 5 birds.  In the top 5, I ended up with 4 birds and a flower...  It looks like I have shared 4 of my favorite 5 on here already...
> 
> 
> The flower is a huckleberry that I shot one morning while I was waiting on a landowner to meet me at his gate.  He was running late, so I dug out my camera while I was waiting.  I noticed the light was really nice on the huckleberry blossom and that I could get a clean background.  I used my fill flash positioned a little below & behind the blossoms to give them a little glow & define their edges.
> 
> Huckleberry EXIF - Nikon D3, 105 mm, f/11, 1/125th second, ISO 200, tripod, fill flash below & behind, slight crop.
> 
> 
> 
> The two wood duck shots were taken less than 50 yards apart, but were taken 6 months apart.  The adult was taken in January and the young drake was taken in July.
> 
> Adult Woodie EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/7.1, 1/250th second, ISO 360, tripod, overcast & foggy conditions, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.
> 
> Young Woodie EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 400 mm (600 mm equivalent with the crop factor), f/5.6, 1/320th second, ISO 200, existing light, handheld (but laying prone on the bank with the lens on a big tree root), slight crop.
> 
> 
> 
> The chuck-wills widow was a real treat to shoot & get a decent capture.  Here's a chuck-will's widow from early May. This beauty cranked up calling as the sun was going down. I later realized that it was calling from a fence post nearby and went to see if I could get a better look. It allowed me to approach within "photographable" distance, so I went to the truck and dug my gear out and began to try to get a shot.
> 
> I got a few shots, but it was facing the "wrong" way and a little too far away. I also realized as it flew around that it had a few favorite perches. So, I set up on the favorite perch closest to a security light (but it was still DARK - this was taken at 9:28 PM). After a short wait, I saw it leave the post it was on and come fluttering in to the post that I was set up on.
> 
> I was auto-focused on the post, and then attempted to fine-tune (using auto-focus) on the bird's head (I used an LED headlamp to give me enough light to auto-focus on the post). Unfortunately, with the lack of light & movement of the bird, I completely lost focus.
> 
> I was able to refocus on the post, then adjust manually, and get a shot or three... It was re-adjusting position on the post (as it did on other posts when I was NOT taking pictures) and flapping his wings when I just happened to depress the shutter for this one.
> 
> Even with the flash as far away from the lens as I could get it and still be on the bracket, there was horrendous red-eye reflection. I think that if I'd had somebody to hold the flash a few feet away from me, I might could have gotten this image without having to digitally remove the red-eye.
> 
> Chuck-will's Widow EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/5.6, 1/250th second, ISO 1600, tripod, flash as main light on flash bracket, full frame (no cropping), digital red-eye reduction.
> 
> 
> The male painted bunting wintered in my backyard for the last 2 years, but I haven't seen him this winter (yet).
> 
> Painted Bunting EXIF - Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/6.3, 1/250th second, ISO 1000, tripod, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.


Robert these are all near perfect but I love the Chuck Wills simply for the difficulty in executing such a shot. Really like the detailed explanation of how you pulled this off too.


----------



## carver

cre8foru,I'm always impressed with the bird pictures you post,(the Deer are awesome too!)

Rip, Your shots show what a true pro can do with a camera.

Dennis, your shots never disappoint, I need to come over and get Jake to take me for a ride.

Christy, love the flowers,#4 is that a Silkie?Odd but cute


----------



## Crickett

carver said:


> cre8foru,I'm always impressed with the bird pictures you post,(the Deer are awesome too!)
> 
> Rip, Your shots show what a true pro can do with a camera.
> 
> Dennis, your shots never disappoint, I need to come over and get Jake to take me for a ride.
> 
> Christy, love the flowers,#4 is that a Silkie?Odd but cute



Thanks Carver! Yes that was our Silkie Rooster. We had to sell him along with all of our other chickens.


----------



## JasonF

Great shots yall!! Keep em coming!


----------



## rip18

Thanks, y'all!

Crickett - Good ones!  The rose & the two biddies are my favorites!


----------



## FERAL ONE

always gotta play with these threads! hard to pick faves from this year. lots of cool stuff happened to the Feral crew in 2014


----------



## Crickett

FERAL ONE said:


> always gotta play with these threads! hard to pick faves from this year. lots of cool stuff happened to the Feral crew in 2014



Awesome!  Love the sunset one!


----------



## rockinwrangler

All the photos so far are winners..  Awesome...


----------



## wvdawg

Feral One - those shots are awesome!  Your son is not a boy anymore - my how he has grown!  Gotta tell us more about the monkey shot please.


----------



## carver

Yeah Feral, tell us about that monkey!BTW great shots,Man,thats a super gar.


----------



## FERAL ONE

thank yall ! sorry, i should have added some "about" info !    the osprey was just one from nesting season, they nest near my plant and i just really liked the piercing stare i was given.    the sunrise shot was at the tip of blacks island in pt st joe and we were on a kayak scalloping trip there ( may be an article comin' out about it in spring   ) the one with ethan and the gar, well , yall see he is now 18 and scruffy chinned! time is flying i tell ya ! that was a 56" gar i believe and smashed his personal best.           the hammock one was from the okefenokee swamp and i just liked it a lot for some reason.     the monkey was from silver springs below ocala florida and we only got a small glimpse of them. a park airboat spraying for weeds came through and ruined the whole morning    it was a great trip though otherwise.  if yall have a hankerin' i posted videos of both the swamp and the silver springs trip in the kayak section  of the forum. i had a blast putting them together !    can't wait to see everyone else's favorites.


----------



## Smokey

Wow these are some awesome shots. I've enjoyed looking at them. This has always been one of my favorite threads. I don't think I even taken 5 pictures in 2014


----------



## Crickett

FERAL ONE said:


> thank yall ! sorry, i should have added some "about" info !    the osprey was just one from nesting season, they nest near my plant and i just really liked the piercing stare i was given.    the sunrise shot was at the tip of blacks island in pt st joe and we were on a kayak scalloping trip there ( may be an article comin' out about it in spring   ) the one with ethan and the gar, well , yall see he is now 18 and scruffy chinned! time is flying i tell ya ! that was a 56" gar i believe and smashed his personal best.           the hammock one was from the okefenokee swamp and i just liked it a lot for some reason.     the monkey was from silver springs below ocala florida and we only got a small glimpse of them. a park airboat spraying for weeds came through and ruined the whole morning    it was a great trip though otherwise.  if yall have a hankerin' i posted videos of both the swamp and the silver springs trip in the kayak section  of the forum. i had a blast putting them together !    can't wait to see everyone else's favorites.


 I _knew_ it was a sunrise


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Here are my 5 favorite.

1. Cades Cove pano



Untitled_Panorama1 by choward_01, on Flickr

2. Waterfall at Cades Cove



IMG_6506 by choward_01, on Flickr

3. Cades Cove homestead



IMG_6497 by choward_01, on Flickr

4. Random guy on riverstreet



IMG_5708 by choward_01, on Flickr

5. My Best friend



Kaylee by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## carver

Fine shots Sea dawg,your little one sure is cute,great captures of Cades cove too,one of my favorite places.


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Thank you..


----------



## cre8foru

Feral One.... Love the Osprey and that Gar is HUGE!

Sea Dawg... Love the Pano of Cades Cove. Awesome place and great shot of it.


----------



## Crickett

Awesome shots Sea dawg!


----------



## Sea dawg1978

That pano came out better than I thought it would.. It was quite the dreary day with the clouds and the snow falling.. 

Thanks yall...


----------



## wvdawg

Very fine selections Sea Dawg!  Thanks for all your contributions to the forum this year!
Dennis


----------



## wvdawg

Smokey said:


> Wow these are some awesome shots. I've enjoyed looking at them. This has always been one of my favorite threads. I don't think I even taken 5 pictures in 2014



Well, the year isn't over yet!  You still have time Scott - and it doesn't have to be five!  Mush a few and post 'em up!  
DJ


----------



## rip18

WOW - the quality keeps coming!

FeralOne - the eyes on the osprey & the monkey really are the windows to their souls...  E Rex ain't so little no more!  Great shots all.

sea dawg1978 - That cove panorama & water fall are just stupendous.  Great shots all the way through.

Keep ém coming!


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Thank you..


----------



## wvdawg

Still haven't heard from a lot of great contributors!  Hope you find time in your holiday rush to add your favorites!  Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## Hoss

You all have gotten some wonderful shots again this year.  Don't get to spend much time in here anymore and even less time on a camera (make that no time on a camera.)  Thank you everyone who shares their photos.  Getting on here for a few minutes and looking at your shots provides a great break from a hectic life.  Keep sharing em, I'll rejoin you one day.

Hoss


----------



## carver

We look forward to that day Hoss,Merry Christmas


----------



## quinn

Great shots posted so far! I'm without a computer and have been for a while so font know if I'll get to play or not!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

First off you folks are AWESOME you just take the GREATEST shots   I wasn't sure if I really had anything to post since the Kodak quit and I got the new camera I have been very disapointed with the Panasonic it seems I almost always have to mess with a shot to even make it look sort of good 

1st a couple that I liked with the Nikon, the 2nd one I had made into a print for a Christmas present for Rebecca


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

A couple more but I had to mess with them before I even thought they were half way desent but I've been watching e-bay for another Kodak 812 seeins they don't make it anymore maybe after the 1st of the year I'll get another. Not sure what I'll do with the new one I'd feel bad selling it to someone else knowing I'm not impressed. Pretty much the best I could find


----------



## 01Foreman400

Some true talent on this forum.


----------



## wvdawg

Still some great shots Mike!  Way to go!


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Very nice..


----------



## Booger2

Lots of great pictures from some very talented folks.

This year I was able to take a few days off from work and go west to Yellowstone Park for almost a week. Here are a few of my favorites that I posted earlier:


Fly fishing the Yellowstone.



Lower Falls of the Yellowstone



Montana Highway 



Unfortunately we lost our Sandy this year. Still miss her.



I didn't want another dog but was out voted. This is what I was surprised with the other night. I was laughing so hard I had trouble taking the picture! 

Shelby ready for night-night!





Merry Christmas everyone!

Booger2


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome picks.  Hard not to love that little fuzzy face!  Thanks for contributing this year!
DJ


----------



## rip18

More good ones!  

Keep the shots coming!


----------



## FERAL ONE

so glad some more folks came out to play ! love your self portrait mike and booger, i have been to yellowstone twice and still haven't fished there ! that will change next time i go i promise !!! sandy looks like she was a great dog and i would have out voted you for shelby as well. too dang cute right there !!!


----------



## carver

Cool shots everyone, only a few days left to get your 2014 photos in,don't be shy, lets see the ones y'all like best!


----------



## mlbfish

Got these yesterday. He had a crow and was enjoying it. He let me walk up with in 5 feet. I tried getting closer by walking around the bush he was behind and he turned his back to cover his meal. One more step and he tried to carry it off. He dropped it but stayed close by until I went back inside. Then he was back at it. Can't believe he let me get that close.


----------



## deerbuster

This is probably my favorite shot, it was taken Christmas Day.


----------



## carver

deerbuster said:


> This is probably my favorite shot, it was taken Christmas Day.



Nice!


----------



## carver

mlbfish said:


> Got these yesterday. He had a crow and was enjoying it. He let me walk up with in 5 feet. I tried getting closer by walking around the bush he was behind and he turned his back to cover his meal. One more step and he tried to carry it off. He dropped it but stayed close by until I went back inside. Then he was back at it. Can't believe he let me get that close.



Great shots Mike


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome shots Mike and deerbuster!
Can't believe that hawk let you get that close!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Nothing professional but here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## wvdawg

Pretty shots of some pretty birds Will - nice job!


----------



## wvdawg

There is still opportunity to add your favorites from 2014!  
Hope to see some more favorite shots!
Post 'em up folks!
Dennis


----------



## Lukikus2

I love watching this thread every year. Awesome pics guys. Here is some of my best off a phone camera.


----------



## Lukikus2

The endless yellow rat snake.


----------



## Lukikus2

Above the world.


----------



## Lukikus2

Those Rios sure are pretty. Congrats


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome captures Lukikus2.  Thanks for sharing!

Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## quinn

Well i may be back up amd running. Here is a shot from Thanksgiving with Kori!


----------



## quinn

A shot of my girls plus one. The second was from a 1st birthday party I went and shot!


----------



## carver

Great shots Quinn,we've missed your photos.


----------



## wvdawg

Glad you are back up Quinn.  Super shots!  Looking forward to many more!


----------



## quinn

This is one from a car show I went to in Tucker..


----------



## Lee Woodie

A lot of great mushing been going on maybe I'll improve on my attendance  this year.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Your attendance may need improvement but not your pictures  AWESOME bird shots


----------



## wvdawg

Good shot of the Ford Quinn.  I like those bird shots Lee!  Bet you can't guess my favorite!  Welcome back!


----------



## Sea dawg1978

That Ford photo and that mallard photo are my favorites. But all are very nice.


----------



## deadbox

A shot from my deer stand during an island hunt on Blackbeard Island. Not a bad pic for a phone.


----------



## Lee Woodie

sweet view deadbox that phone does a great job also


----------



## wvdawg

Beautiful view and great phone capture!


----------



## carver

Nice shots y'all


----------

